

Combinatorial Mathematics - carlosgg
https://www.edx.org/course/tsinghuax/tsinghuax-60240013x-combinatorial-3771#.VA5MLPldXD9

======
ekm2
_As an ancient field, the history of combinatorial mathematics could be traced
back over 4000 years to the age of the Great Yu in ancient China._

Interesting perspective.I will sign up though I know zero chinese.

~~~
carlosgg
Ha ha, Yu the Great is a legend!

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yu_the_Great](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yu_the_Great)

At the bottom it says there are English subtitles and the course materials are
all in English.

